# BPSOTT Lake Erie bass tournament



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Bass Pro Shop Ohio Tournament Trail Lake Erie Black River Division 
Our first tournament is in 3 weeks.
Lake Erie. Black River boat ramp in Lorain Ohio. 
Our tournament dates are. 
July 10
July 31
Aug 14
Sep 11
Sep 25 
Website Bpsott.com 
My name is Jeff Kauble 
Email [email protected]
Cell 740-396-0870


----------

